# Hello from Ammodors ammo can cigar humidors! --- Official Thread ---



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

Just wanted to officially introduce our company, Ammodors to the Puff community. I'm here to answer any questions about our ammo can cigar humidors.

Ammodors are cigar humidors made from genuine US Military surplus metal ammunition cans. Every re-purposed Ammodor ammo box cigar humidor is custom assembled, by hand using beautiful Spanish Cedar lining.

Ammodor combat humidors are rugged enough to be tossed around during any outdoor adventure; while sexy enough to be the centerpiece of your office desk.

We believe in giving back to our Service members and their families. We are honored to bring Hope to the lives of our nation's heroes and their families by donating a portion of all proceeds to Hope For The Warriors®.

Learn more at ammodors [dot] com


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

That's a very nice looking product. Might have to look you guys up, when i go Hunting and fishing in the fall.


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

alexcue said:


> That's a very nice looking product. Might have to look you guys up, when i go Hunting and fishing in the fall.


That would be awesome! Thanks


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

Welcome to Puff Kevin! I believe I have stumbled across your products on Etsy. Although, I could be mistaken. 

Great product. I do have a question for you, is there a reason that the top of the Ammodor is not lined with Spanish cedar as well? Thank you in advance for your response. 

Chris


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

What's up Chris? Yep, that's me on Etsy. 

Good question. Couple of reasons:

1. There is no way to attach it. My desire was to keep the materials as natural and organic as possible - and use no tape, glues or stinky adhesives. The way the ammo cans are built you'd have to use some sort of glue to get that piece to attach to the top/inside of the lid.
2. The Xikar hygrometers and Cigar Mechanic humidifiers I use include a magnet backing which conveniently just magnetically attached to the metal inside of the lid. 
3. I didn't fell that it was technically needed and didn't really add any additional benefits considering the 4 sides and bottom are lined with cedar already.

All and all it was just a judgement call - it's something that definitely could be added by someone themselves or done on a custom order if requested.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

amm0d0rs said:


> 3. I didn't fell that it was technically needed and didn't really add any additional benefits considering the 4 sides and bottom are lined with cedar already.


I think you guys are making an awesome product and I'd like to add my take on the lid not being lined. I noticed this as well when I visited your site but I quickly realized there was no difference between the lid not being lined and owning a glass-lid humidor. Honestly, your product probably gives a better seal that the cheaper glass-tops on the market anyhow! I plan on ordering one soon but I just can't decide which size I could use in the most versatile way (both at home, and possibly moved to the office now and again)


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I noticed this as well when I visited your site but I quickly realized there was no difference between the lid not being lined and owning a glass-lid humidor.


Very good point!



Tobias Lutz said:


> I plan on ordering one soon but I just can't decide which size I could use in the most versatile way (both at home, and possibly moved to the office now and again)


We just added more detailed size specs to the "additional information" tab on all our product details pages - have had several people asking for BOTH interior and exterior dimensions...so that might help. We're coming out with larger sizes as well this Summer (based off the "Fat 50" ammo can and 40mm sizes). Don't forget we also do custom humidors using a variety of really cool military surplus shipping containers, chests, missile cases, etc if you're looking for something non-portable!


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

amm0d0rs said:


> What's up Chris? Yep, that's me on Etsy.
> 
> Good question. Couple of reasons:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick response Kevin. Totally makes sense and the lack of cedar on the top wouldn't prevent a purchase on my part. My question was based solely out of curiosity as my desire for one would be as a larger and much cooler option for a travel humidor. Currently when I travel, I seem to carry two 5ct herf-a-dors or a lock-tight style tupperware container with a Boveda pack in it (on longer trips) or a combination of those options. None of those options have any spanish cedar in them!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

amm0d0rs said:


> Very good point!
> 
> Don't forget we also do custom humidors using a variety of really cool military surplus shipping containers, chests, *missile cases*, etc if you're looking for something non-portable!


Is there anywhere I can go to see pictures of something like this. You have seriously piqued my curiosity.


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Is there anywhere I can go to see pictures of something like this. You have seriously piqued my curiosity.


LOL yes! The one I'm building currently is using a 4' x 1' x 1' bomb container. It's huge, heavy and has tons of "wow" factor. I've lined it all with cedar, drilled a hole through for a digital/analog hygrometer, dividers, removable/sliding trays, hinged the lid, Boveda pack holders, etc - it's freaking rad. I'm done with construction except for the trays. Here are some informal pics I've taken during construction:

































This particular bomb parts container was used to store the guidance kit for the Paveway II laser guided bomb (the very front tip of the missile that has the laser system). You can see it on display in this pic. The smaller portion at the top is the guidance parts shown separately - that's what this case held. You can see the whole bomb in the middle.









The Paveway II bomb has been used for the last 30 years or so and dropped from a bunch of aircraft like F/A-18, A-10, B-52, F-111, F-117, F-15, F- 16, F/A-18, etc. I actually have a neighbor buddy that is a former Top Gun pilot that has dropped them personally!

The possibilities for wicked large custom humidors using military surplus vessels with tons of history and character is nearly endless - from medical chests, storage lockers, shipping containers, wooden crates...you name it. Would be happy to send you some links to ideas if you're interested.

My client wants to be surprised so I haven't shown him ANY pics yet...hopefully he doesn't frequent Puff!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

amm0d0rs said:


> Would be happy to send you some links to ideas if you're interested.


Link away- I am.


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Link away- I am.


PM sent!


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Link away- I am.


Same here Kevin. I would love to get some ideas! Please share.

Also, that bomb container is amazing!


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

OratorORourke said:


> Same here Kevin. I would love to get some ideas! Please share.
> 
> Also, that bomb container is amazing!


Thanks for complement! PM sent as well!


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Just curious. How much would it cost-ballpark is fine, for something like that missile crate? We recently had our offices wrecked by a tornado, but on the bright side I get to replace all my office furniture in the next few months. - might have to make one of these a fixture.


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

I can see myself blowing a few months worth of cigar budget on one of these... lol


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow, finally, a bug out humidor! Haha

Looking forward to more details in the Retailers forum! 

Welcome aboard, Kevin. Glad to have ya!


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

Dhughes12 said:


> Just curious. How much would it cost-ballpark is fine, for something like that missile crate? We recently had our offices wrecked by a tornado, but on the bright side I get to replace all my office furniture in the next few months. - might have to make one of these a fixture.


Our small .50 cal and .30 cal Ammodors that are available on our website at www[dot]ammodors[dot]com sell for around $75-100.

However, our custom made humidors from larger containers are obviously a more significant investment. We've got lots of really cool choices of vessels from shipping crates, missile containers, foot lookers, medical chest, etc, etc. The size, cost to purchase the containers and how fancy the inside is built (trays, drawers, etc) is the big determining factor of cost.

Generally, cost is determined by the following:

1. Cost of vessel: These larger containers can easily be $100-200 shipped.
2. Wood: These larger containers can hold $50-100 worth of cedar.
3. Misc materials: Hygrometer, humidifier, misc parts, etc can run around $50-100 depending on specs.
4. Shipping: UPS shipping to client after completed can easily cost $50-100 depending on weight.
5. Labor: My labor (while VERY reasonable) would be added as well - again largely determined by size and specs.

Would be happy to PM you some links to some cool containers you can check out (as well as photos and more info on previous projects) if you're interested.


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

*A few pics of our most recent custom humidor project:*

This custom Ammodor was built using a 4' x 1' x 1' steel bomb shipping crate. It's huge, heavy and has tons of "wow" factor. It was lined with spanish cedar, external mounted digital/analog hygrometer, dividers, removable/sliding trays, hinged lid, Boveda pack holders, etc. It's freaking rad!!

This particular bomb parts container was used to store the guidance kit for the Paveway II laser guided missile (the very front tip of the missile that has the laser system). You can see it on display in the pic below. The smaller portion at the top is the guidance parts, shown separately - that's what this case originally held for the US Military. You can see the whole bomb in the middle. The Paveway II bomb has been used for the last 30 years or so and dropped from a bunch of aircraft like F/A-18, A-10, B-52, F-111, F-117, F-15, F- 16, F/A-18, etc.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Thats awesome!! great work!


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

@amm0d0rs Can you PM me some links with container ideas? Also, do you give any discounts to current / former service members or gold star families?


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

eljimmy said:


> Thats awesome!! great work!


Thanks man!!!



Horsefeathers said:


> @amm0d0rs Can you PM me some links with container ideas? Also, do you give any discounts to current / former service members or gold star families?


Sure, check your PM!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I ordered the new 40mm grenade box humi this morning and since they're based so close to my office, I'll get to meet the maker himself when it is ready!
I encourage anyone who hasn't seen their site in the last couple weeks to revisit it because there are some new sizes available and great pics of his custom work. I'll make sure to post a shot of mine, full of sticks, once I get it and have everything set-up. :smoke2:


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I ordered the new 40mm grenade box humi this morning and since they're based so close to my office, I'll get to meet the maker himself when it is ready!
> I encourage anyone who hasn't seen their site in the last couple weeks to revisit it because there are some new sizes available and great pics of his custom work. I'll make sure to post a shot of mine, full of sticks, once I get it and have everything set-up. :smoke2:


Nice Tobias! I just ordered the The 50 WWII edition humi with one vertical divider. I wanted a much larger travel humidor and I love anything WWII (minus all the dead people), it was right up my alley.


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

Hope you guys are enjoying them! Thanks again


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

amm0d0rs said:


> Hope you guys are enjoying them! Thanks again


Hey Kevin,

The only issue I had with mine was the fact it still looked pretty empty with about 100 sticks in it. I had to order 6 more boxes so that it didn't look so sparce :biggrin:. I dig it, and everyone I have shown it to thinks it is pretty awesome.


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

amm0d0rs said:


> Hope you guys are enjoying them! Thanks again


I have been enjoying it quite a bit. Contemplating a 30cal now! Hoping that I can swing a custom project sometime next year! Thanks again Kevin and thanks for taking the time to make sure I was going to be happy with the WWII 50 before putting it together!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Just got a couple of these punches from Kevin in the mail yesterday!

Very cool little things. Nice to have one with me at al times now since not all of my lighters are equipped with them.

Thanks dude!


----------



## Northerntorpedo (Jan 15, 2014)

This Canadian needs one or a couple of these... I'm drueling


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

Just finished my latest large custom cigar humidor build using a vintage US Military surplus wood crate that originally held 105mm rounds for M395 Howitzer cannons. Lined with 1/4" solid Spanish Cedar, has two removable top trays, cherry stained, cedar Boveda pack holder and Xikar Digital hygrometer.

MORE PICS HERE. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

Just wanted to remind everyone about our Puff Member discount. Just enter the coupon code "puff" in our shopping cart at Ammodor Tactical Humidors | Ammo Can Cigar Humidors | Personalization Services for your 10% off discount!


----------

